# Maschine nach Kanada



## Gülle (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wir bauen grade eine Maschine für einen Kunden in Kanada. Der Kunde stellt uns 400V zur Verfügung, im Schaltschrank gibt es dann 3 Trafos, 400/230V 2000VA, 400/110V 2000VA und 400/24V 90VA.
Bei unserer ersten Maschine nach Kanada wurden die Trafos Primär und Sekundär mit Motorschutzschaltern z.B. Siemens 3RV10 11-0DA15 abgesichert.
Soweit ich weiß ist das aber nicht erlaubt oder hat sich da was geändert?
　
Was gibt es sonst von den Bauteilen her zu beachten? Alles wird in AWG verdrahtet, möglichst alle Bauteile CSA oder UL zertzifiziert.
Sind NH-Trenner erlaubt? Ich habe einen Trenner von Rittal, der UL zugelassen ist.
　
　
Was ist bei der Maschinenverdrahtung zu beachten?
Wie weit müssen Leitungen geschützt (Schlauch, Kanal) verlegt werden?

Ist es bei den Leitungen in der Machine ok wenn nur ein UR zeichen drauf ist? 
Muss man wirklich nur bis 100VA CSA Leitungen verwenden?

Müssen die Bauteile auf unter 100VA CSA entsprechen?

Gruß Gülle


----------



## Deltal (16 Juni 2010)

Habt ihr denn eine UL-Zulassung? Sonst müsste man die Anlage/Schränke ehe extra abnehmen lassen, damit man den UL Sticker bekommt.

Über Normen usw. kann ich dir jetzt leider auch nichts sagen. Jedoch das keine Schraubsicherungen erlaubt sind. NH-Sicherungen könnten wohl abgenommen sein ich würde sie aber nicht einsetzen, da sie in Nordamerika kaum zu bekommen sind.
Dort gibt z.B. viele "Cartridge" Sicherungen, oder Messersicherungen ähnlich NH.


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn eine UL-Zulassung? Sonst müsste man die Anlage/Schränke ehe extra abnehmen lassen, damit man den UL Sticker bekommt. << falsch


 
Wenn man Schaltschränke und Anlagen liefert, dann muss man Normgerecht bauen
natürlich mit UL und UR Geräten. Auch sind dann eigentlich AWG-Kabel Pflicht. Zu Einspeisung wird gern Aderleitung im Strahlrohr verwendet.

Zum Schluss bekommt man KEINEN UL-Sticker sondern:

http://www.tuv.com/de/field_evaluat...en_von_maschinen_fuer_die_usa_und_kanada.html

man macht -wenn gefordert - einen Field Evaluation Servie (muss nicht der TÜV sein , gibt auch andere Spezialisiertere)

VorOrt - zumindest in den USA ... entscheidet letztlich die Abnahmebehörde* AHJ (Authority having Jurisdiction) *
mit dem lokalen Inspektor, der einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum hat ob man den
Schrank einschalten darf. Da ist aber je nach Bundesstaat verschieden.
In Kanada gibt es zu den USA ggf. abweichende Regeln.
Zumdindest für die USA habe die diesen Tanz schon mal komplett durchgemacht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Deltal (16 Juni 2010)

Genau, man kann sich eine Abnahme für die Maschine von einem externen Dienstleister erstellen lassen. Alternativ kann sich als Hersteller "zertifizieren" lassen.. was sich aber bei "ein paar" Maschinen nicht lohnen wird.

Aber es wird sich immer lohnen im Vorfeld einen Dienstleister zu bestellen der bei der "ersten" Maschine den Hersteller berät. Denn wenn der Prüfer nachher an der fertigen Maschine steht und sagt: "so nicht!" wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Juli 2010)

OlgaShtain schrieb:


> Damit wir in der FH via wlan kaffee kochen können und in der Pause leckeren heissen kaffee haben bzw. via wlan auch die maschine ausschalten können.Habe nach Relaiskarten geschaut aber sind alle teuer. frage mich nun ob ich auch ne relaiskarte nehmen kann die 5V oder so schaltet. nur weiss ich nicht wie man die benutzen kann um ne 230V schaltung zubenutzen. Muss ich die spannung runter Transformieren oder wie?greeetz


 
Hallo,

gibt´s in der FH auch Deutschkurse? 

Ich hab´s 2x gelesen, aber bicht verstanden, was du eigentlich willst

PS: was hat das mit der Ausgangsfrage zu tun?


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt´s in der FH auch Deutschkurse?
> 
> ...


 
hi Ralf,
das ist ein Spamm, ich bin auch schon darauf reingefallen 

gruß helmut


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2010)

Ok, ich werf ihn dann mal raus!


----------



## RH1973 (5 Juli 2010)

Ja wie stehts denn nun um die Kanada Normung?


----------



## EGU (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Motorschutzschalter als Primär- und Sekundärschutz von Trafos ist in den USA und Kanada nicht erlaubt.
Für die Absicherung (in USA und Kanada) können Leitungsschutzschalter welche nach UL489 zugelassen sind, eingesetzt werden. Damit hat man garantiert keine Probleme. Leitungsschutzschalter welche wir hauptsächlich in Europa kennen sind nur nach der UL1077 zugelassen und werden als sogenannte "Supplementary Protectors" bezeichnet. Diese dürfen nur sehr eingeschränkt eingesetzt werden. USA unterscheidet bei der Energieversorgung zwischen "Feeder circuit" and "Branch Circuit". Im Bereich vom "Feeder circuit" sind grosse Luft- und Kriechstrecken erforderlich, welche die Geräte nach der UL489 erfüllen.
http://www.moeller.net/binary/ver_techpapers/ver928de.pdf
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...ten/feeder-branch-circuit/Seiten/default.aspx

Gruss
egu


----------



## LEDSsuck (23 Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich nehme mal an, dass du nach UL- Richtlinien baust und da muss der Schaltschrank von einem UL- Mitarbeiter abgenommen werdn- es sei denn ihr habt eine Zertifizierung. UL ist eigentlich eine Geschichte für sich. Es dürfen NUR Geräte mit UL Kennzeichnung genommen werden. UR zählt nicht, bei einem UR - Gerät müsste man dieses extra zertifizieren lassen. Lediglich wenn du ein Gerät mit 24VDC und eine Absicherung kleiner ?4A? vorschaltest, braucht das Gerät keine UL Zertifizierung. Außerdem fängt das ganze schon beim Hauptschalter an. Es muss ein spezieller sein, und die Phasen müssen über Power-Blöcker verteilt werden. Im Schaltschrank müssen Klemmen die Leistung und Steuerung schalten getrennt sein. Auch von der Aufteilung her müssen 480VAC und 24VDC Geräte getrennt werden. Weiter gehts mit Verbindungskabel zu Motoren. Egal welche Leistung 2,5mm² Minimum. Etc etc etc...


----------

